# Betta Eating Less



## Aqua (Jul 24, 2014)

My male Betta gets a pinch of Betta Bites every day and he usually eats them all. But for the last three days he's only been eating about half. The snails are happy to eat the uneaten food, but I'm worried about my betta. He seems healthy other than not eating as much. He even built a bubble nest yesterday! Is he possibly sick? Or is there another reason??


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Usually its a sign of good health when they build bubble nests, I don't think he's sick. If he still eats some, he should be fine. A reason I could think of is if the temperature in the water got colder, he might eat less


----------

